# Six mille pour Punky



## itka

Elle Assimil !

Sur ce forum où tout un chacun n'a d'autre but que de s'instruire en langues, te voilà oeuvre de référence... 
Six mille bisettes, Punkette !


----------



## Maître Capello

Elle s'y mit le doigt, et maintenant, elle n'arrive plus à le retirer…


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est très gentil de ta part de penser à Punky à l'occasion de sa six millième message. J'ai beaucoup apprécié ses réponses.


----------



## tilt

Tel un Robinson, j'ai toujours cru Zoé capable d'atteindre les 6000 contributions les doigts dans le nez, ce qui est une attitude peu ragoûtante mais en même temps, terriblement punk.

Félicitations, PeeZee, pour avoir su ajouter la quantité à la qualité !


----------



## GamblingCamel

How cute !!! The girls start threads for each other !!!
Friendship and Revolution ​ 
Congrats, Punky ​


----------



## Ploupinet

Y'a pas, Punkette, elle six mille pas quand elle poste hein ! (je sais, c'est nul, mais j'ai pas trouvé mieux désolé )
Bon postiversaire !


----------



## Punky Zoé

itka said:


> Elle Assimil !


Pfffffff... Je viens juste de comprendre . (ça avait pas fait Tilt ! ) Déjà, quand j'étais petite (enfin... jeune ) on disait que j'assimilais bien !
(tu ne crois pas que c'est un chouïa exagéré Itkette ? )

Elle dit: Mille sabords, j'y arriverai un jour, MC !


----------



## Calamitintin

Pour Punkette,
à qui j'associe maintenant une tête 
c'est la fête !
Es-tu prête ?
J'ai trouvé une chouette
photo de cavaliers qui fouettent
ou ont fouetté leur bêtes.
Paraît qu'ils sont 6000 aussi...ptêt !


----------



## totor

*six mille bisous, punky!

(elle qui vient toujours à mon aide
quoique je n'ai jamais accouru
à la sienne  .)*
​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Un jour mémorable pour souhaiter son 6ème posti à une forera mémorable ! Yay ! 
Et non, ils ne mourraient dormiraient pas tous... ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci Charlie, mais tu peux parler au présent tu sais, je n'envisage pas encore la retraite ! 

Les doigts dans le nez, je tape comme un pied , Tilt !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Merci d'être là, BriPiZi - et reste-zi...

A toutes celles et tous ceux qui se demandent à quoi ressemble PiZi dans la vraie vie (et pas dans la Matrix) - cette photo volée...(PZ est une pièce unique - c'est précisé)


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations Punky ! 

Pour quelqu'un qui tape comme un pied, je trouve que tu tapes plutôt dans le mille (même six mille !) et que tu n'as pas l'air d'être bête comme tes pieds. 

C'est plaisir toujours de te lire.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Topsie

*Congratulations!*

(As for "les doigts dans le nez" - even the best of us do it!)


----------



## tilt

Topsie said:


> *Congratulations!*
> 
> (As for "les doigts dans le nez" - even the best of us do it!)



Yes, but with gloves.
That's all the difference with common people.


----------



## Punky Zoé

I tell you a secret, GC, just between the two of us : Itka is my other nickname when I try to look erudite
BTW Ploup' jumped ! 

Ploup' tu veux jouer au JDMF ?


----------



## Nicomon

Bravo Bree 

Pour tes 6 000 posts tout aussi « inspirés » les uns que les autres, et parce qu'on en redemande... je t'offre ceci

Je crois aussi qu'il manque cette oeuvre de référence à ta collection Assimil    Et pour tes loisirs, entre deux posts, un petit puzzle de 6 000 pièces


Gros bisous.


----------



## Nanon

6 000 marches plus tard, PZ, fraîche comme une rose, les doigts dans le nez, et même pas une ampoule au pied...
Continue ! Encore, encore !!!

Bises


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ben Cal, Elle m'intrigue cette photo . Chocolettes ! 

Totor, ne désespère pas, un jour je me mettrai à l'espagnol au castellano et là tu auras du boulot ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Yay ! j'ai eu mon flip ! 

Merci JiDiSI !


----------



## Xence

Ah, si milady n'avait le doigté
Je n'eus point fait liciter...


----------



## Punky Zoé

J'ai pris mon pied en te lisant Gevy ! 

Topsie you may recognize me, next year in Avignon, fingers in the nose !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci Nico, je ne sais pas si je l'ai bien assimilé ton dico, ici  ?

Je l'aurai cette grande muraille, je l'aurai, Nanon !  (quant à l'ampoule, tu nr crois pas si bien dire  ...)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Je n'avais pas vu ce ...  Il es temps de changer de ... pour moi 

SIX MILLE... et plus de la moitié qui m'échappe pour cause d'anglais !  Et pourtant le forum espagnol est là juste à côté...
Et nous avons invité des amis pour t'y faire compagnie.
Et nous avons préparé une bonne sangría pour te recevoir.

Allez... passe la frontière 
Un beso



​​


----------



## Punky Zoé

Xence tu as fait encore pire que Ploup' dans le genre jdmf !  

Martine, yo prometo estudiar español, algún día...  un beso


----------



## Xence

> Xence tu as fait encore pire que Ploup' dans le genre jdmf !


Je sais... Je fais amande au (nord) râble...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Xence said:


> Je sais... Je fais amande au (nord) râble...


Na ! Grave pas ton K !


----------



## Xence

6000 marches, tout de même !
D'hommage, j'eus pu descendre mon thé...


----------



## cropje_jnr

Je suis toujours celui qui arrive 218 posts trop tard. 

Mieux vaut te féliciter un peu en avance pour tes 7000, PZ, tu trouves pas ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Tu n'es certes pas "l'homme qui tombe à pic" ("the fall guy"),Cropje, mais c'est pas grave .

(moi, je ne te raterai pas sacré treizemillénaire ! )


----------

